# VLADIVOSTOK | Aquamarine | 203m | 52 fl | 160m x 8 | 40 fl x 8 | T/O



## **RS**

Construction of the highest residential complex in the Russian Far East began in Vladivostok. The project investor is the chinese local company "Tzhunlian", the contractor serves Beijing Construction Company "Shuanxing" at the Beijing Construction Corporation.

According to the company "Tzhunlian", a project called "Blue Emerald" (or "Aquamarine") is situated on the bank of the Amur Bay in Vladivostok, to the beach just 200 meters. 

The project occupies 3.8 hectares, the total area of proposed construction - 500 thousand square meters, it will be built nine high-rise residential buildings of 320 thousand square meters, and commercial and other construction area of 180 sq. m. . Among the houses 8 are 40-storey building, the height of buildings is 160 meters, even in one building will be 52 floors above the ground, its height is 203 meters. This height will be the absolute height of not only Vladivostok, but also in the Far East of Russia. 

According to plan of works, the first phase of construction of the project will include construction of two buildings and other structures, which will be commissioned in late 2011. 

First project:


















Second project:


















































*CONSTRUCTION HISTORY* (all photos taken from Russian local forum)
*october 2009*






*january 2010*




*may 2010*


----------



## skyperu34

It is a huge complex ! Looks good.


----------



## Ni3lS

The renders look kinda cheap.


----------



## Middle-Island

From picture threads, it didn't seem like there was much over 20 stories in Vladivotok before this. Undoubtedly a huge project for this city.


----------



## **RS**

By Dimas89
*26.05.2010г*


----------



## **RS**

*18/06/2010*


Black_Diamond said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*13/07/2010*


Selius said:


>


----------



## icehot

Китайцы атакуют! может и к лучшему..


----------



## **RS**

*22/08/2010*


Black_Diamond said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*13/10/2010*



Black_Diamond said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*29/10/2010*



Black_Diamond said:


>


----------



## im_from_zw038

big but boring project


----------



## SkyCA

:applause::applause::applause: Good for Russia.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

It's nice to know that other Russian cities are developing fast.


----------



## nemtirev

Ough,may be Vladivostok again will be central city in Asia after 1917 revolution/


----------



## montesky

my perception of vladivostok nowadays was something like old commie buildings all around with enormous fleet of war ships in the harbour

it appears that there is plenty of contruction work around, and aforementioned project will contribute significantly to the cityscape


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Nothing says paradise like living in a tower next to freezing water in the middle of nowhere :lol:


----------



## loveworld

looks nice


----------



## loveworld

looks like a garden and VLADIVOSTOK is near shanghai.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

loveworld said:


> looks like a garden and VLADIVOSTOK is near shanghai.


Uhhhh....1000 miles isn't necessarily close. That's the difference between Portugal and the UK.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Is this being marketed to Chinese buyers?

Are there actually any Chinese who would want to live in this part of Russia? Or is this for investment purposes?


----------



## **RS**

*19/04/2012*


ChaZZZ said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*03/06/2012*


IvanovS said:


>


----------



## novaguy

Looks like none or very little has been done over the last year and a half.When will construction resume?


----------



## **RS**

^^Construction was resumed 3 days ago These towers were on hold during the last 6 months...


----------



## W-Hawk

This is how construction site looks from Amursky bay








Autor


----------



## novaguy

looking forward to updates


----------



## **RS**

*06/06/2012*


IvanovS said:


>


----------



## danieli




----------



## **RS**

*18/06/2012*


Evgenei+777 said:


> Строят 3тий этаж


----------



## **RS**

*04/07/2012*


Evgenei+777 said:


>


----------



## Dancing Banana

i could make something better, but maybe its just because of the bad render quality...


----------



## **RS**

*14/07/2012*


IvanovS said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*21/07/2012*


Evgenei+777 said:


>


----------



## eddie88

What a massive complex! I wish they'd do something like this in Canary Wharf


----------



## IvanovS

14. 08. 2012





































http://stroy.vl.ru/new-buildings/apartments/new/aquamarine/0812/


----------



## Kolony

Amazing!!!! Great for Vladivostok!!!


----------



## **RS**

*12/11/2012*


IvanovS said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*18/11/2012*


Evgenei+777 said:


>


----------



## UjaiDidida

progressive..


----------



## W-Hawk

13.11.18


IvanovS said:


> https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2018/11/12/175382/#gallery5


----------



## Dober_86

As of December 4, 2018: 










*Source.*

Full-size:


----------



## Dober_86

December 6, 2018. The developer *announced* that the last of the concrete had been cast. 










A couple more shots from their instagram page:


----------



## Bassik

15.12.2018


Evgenei+777 said:


> 15 12 2018


----------



## Dober_86

January 8, 2019.










*Source.*


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## Dober_86

*...*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My oversight. I didn't even imagine you might have high-rises. 

Nice to see it.


----------



## Dober_86

*...*


----------



## CoelhoBR

Taking shape!


----------



## kanye

Where's the plot for the 203m-tower?


----------



## 2G2R

This is for Chinese migrants?


----------



## Rich2018

2G2R said:


> This is for Chinese migrants?


No. French


----------



## 2G2R

Rich2018 said:


> No. French



Really? I didn't know that many French ppl wanted to moove so far! lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Dober_86

They go on creating the plot to feature a shopping mall and a marina: 










*...*

Render:


----------



## Dober_86

Today's photo. Works on the facade has begun, Schüco-made high quality glass and aluminum frames are used on the project: 











*...*


----------



## Dober_86

As of April 9, 2019. The facade is gradually taking shape: 





*...*


----------



## Dober_86

Long time no see?  Pictures I took in May:


----------



## Dober_86

Late June 2019: 



*Credit.*


----------



## goschio

Thank you, looks like Russian Miami.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Untitled by Paul Novikov, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

by @Dober_86 
















Vladivostok, a gateway to Eastern Pacific Russia


Souvenirs. https://vvo.live/post/suvenirnyj-vladivostok-kak-podarki-s-izobrazheniem-goroda-voshli-v-modu-i-kto-ih-sozdayot




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

